# More one liners



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

1. I never wanted to believe that my Dad was stealing from his job as a road worker. But when I got home, all the signs were there.

2. Two men broke into a drugstore and stole all the Viagra. The police put out an alert to be on the lookout for the two hardened criminals.

3. A naked man broke into a church. The police chased him around and finally caught him by the organ.

4. What do you give a deaf fisherman? A herring aid.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

Haha, not heard the first one, lol :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

Like these :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

As cheesy as you can possibly get lol


----------

